# Happy Birthday Kim!



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw today was your birthday Kim!

 Happy Birthday to you,
 Happy Birthday to you,
 Happy Birthday Dear Kim..mmm....
 Happy Birthday to YOU! 


Hope you got to do something special to celebrate! arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Julie! No celebration last night...too much kid stuff going on. I'm saving it until September 9th...first Saints game!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kim - I hope you have a great one - despite kid stuff LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, I missed that yesterday, Kim! Hope you had a good birthday despite all the running around with "kid stuff"!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Kim! Have fun at your upcoming Saints game! Enjoy the heck out of that 'kid stuff'. Like puppyhood, it will be over with before you are ready. At the time, it felt like it would go on forever; how I miss it!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy Belated


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday!!! I remenber my biggest wish once was to sleep as late as I wanted. The kid stuff was worth it shhhh don't let my kids know, I always tell them parenthood was so over rated.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My kids always believed I had eyes in the back of my head. In fact--they would try to look and see and I'd say stop! You're poking my eye! ound:

Hey--it worked! ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy 19 th .


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, KIM


----------

